# What laptop brand are you using?



## SM123456 (Jan 18, 2010)

*-*

-


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Dell XPS. 

What are you looking for in a laptop?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

A DELL Inspiron 1720, and it has always been a piece of ****!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

None because it (HP) ****ed itself in like 2 months, but I couldn't take it to the one place that could repair it under warranty because it was too far away and I don't have my own transport (say, 3 hours by public transport to get there). The people eventually agreed to pick it up from somewhere else and have apparently fixed it but haven't sent it back to the place yet, over a week after the phone call saying they'd got it going. I'm presuming the phone call was them, and not some random who had stolen the laptop from them but at this stage I wouldn't be surprised if I never get it back in working condition. Laptops ****ing suck.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have a laptop.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Asus n61jq


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Macbook Pro.

If your looking for something on the higher end you should definitely get one. Max it out with 8gb ram and about 640gb HDD and it's pretty much good for everything. runs super fast, no wait to open applications/programs. Other then that The 3D Sony Viao F series looks pretty good.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a Dell Vostros but don't use it except when traveling


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I have a DELL Inspiron 1420..


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Asus G73-JH.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ACER Aspire 5551
Bought it because it was cheap. I love it though and have not had any problems with it


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> ACER Aspire 5551


I have the 4551. No complaints either. Only wish it had bluetooth.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dell Inspiron 1545

It's been alright but I'm going to buy a new laptop once I have enough money.


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Some Compaq I got on Black Friday just to have a laptop for my college courses. It actually works fine and came with no crap on it.


----------



## massive headwound harry (Apr 30, 2011)

Acer Aspire 5315. One gig of RAM and Windows Vista. Not the best combination.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

MacBook. I've had it for 4 years now and whenever there was a problem the Apple store guys would fix it for free without question. Well worth my money, as I had a Sony Vaio before and couldn't have had any more problems with it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Acer aspire. I have a Toshiba around here somewhere but it's too bulky for net surfing.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

a cheapo Toshiba with a bit of extra Ram I put in. It's on the downside of its life but it has served me very well for 3 years now.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got a little toshiba notebook.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine's an Acer Aspire 7720Z.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Samsung r780


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Macbook Pro.

my only problem is that i'm used to windows and that nothing's compatible with mac. X(


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

royal said:


> Macbook Pro.
> 
> my only problem is that i'm used to windows and that nothing's compatible with mac. X(


Try downloading or youtube "wine bottler" or "crossover".
not sure which one but i downloaded one a while back and it let me play windows only games and use windows programs on mac without boothcamp.






also look around mechodownload forums, they have a lot of windows **** imported to mac. zune player, crysis 2 , cod black ops, gta4, bad company 2 and all.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Dell/ Alienware m11x...... I wanted the m15x but it was too much... Best laptop EVER


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice choice, the M11X was a pretty popular laptop at it's release.

Currently I don't have one, but to be honest, I'd go Gateway or Acer for a laptop solely for the keyboard. Can't stand HP's double square keys and the chiclet style ones.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Alienware has insane prices. I saw one at the store with a small screen and it cost as much as my current laptop with a 16-inch screen, which has pretty good specs too. If it wasn't for the price I could have got Alienware.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

HP Dv 2637. Was meant to be some fancy special edition **** with altec lansing speakers and fancy artwork on the lid but it's specially SH!T

formatted 2x just waiting on this NVIDIA horses *** graphic card to conk out again before I buy another notebook. Probably a lenovo or asus or something. All I know is that they are cheap in the USA. Here it costs about USD 1500 for a decent one.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got a Dell Inspiron 6400, it's about 5 years old and it still works OK. It came with Vista installed which is terrible, so I had to get someone to change that for me, and it's always been a little clunky and all, but it's cheap and it works, so yeah...


Plus it's huge for a laptop.


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

using an acer aspire 5920g, due an upgrade but does the job.

also have a advent netbook but the keyboard got broke! first laptop was a expensive toshiba satellite but it turned out to be crap! would have no prob getting a acer again, this one is prob 3-4 years old now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Toshiba Satellite thing. It's new and lovely, and I like Windows 7, but I am somewhat embarrassed to be using something that describes itself as a 'cutting edge entertainment machine'.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Acer Aspire 5735 4gb RAM 500gb hard drive which ive had for a few years now and its still going strong, probably cos i regularly run several programs to keep it clean of spyware and malware....etc

I'm really tempted to get a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 tho, even tho the specs suck compared to my laptop.


----------



## fuerchter (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm thinking about getting an alienware m17x, dell xps17 or asus g73sw but i'm still unsure about which one  either way it is going to be a sick powerful machine ^^


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Apple Macbook Pro 17"


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

fuerchter said:


> i'm thinking about getting an alienware m17x, dell xps17 or asus g73sw but i'm still unsure about which one  either way it is going to be a sick powerful machine ^^


Go with the Asus. For a machine that powerful, the cooling is a huge factor and Asus' design is awesome.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Macbook Pro, 15 inch. It's an awesome laptop. It's super fast. My old PC was so slow and I ended up wasting a couple of hundreds getting it fixed. Turned out it really didn't get fixed....


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> My old PC was so slow and I ended up wasting a couple of hundreds getting it fixed. Turned out it really didn't get fixed....


Which of course is no fault of it being a PC, just that your technician obviously had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Which of course is no fault of it being a PC, just that your technician obviously had no idea what they were doing.


Ehh, it was really slow before it got some virus. It took forever to start up. And there were some other little gripes that annoyed me. I'm much happier with my Mac than I was with my PC.

But, yes, it was the technician's fault. It was just a little shop. I took the chance of trusting them and they screwed up. =/


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh, often at my tiny shop we get people who went to another shop who messed up royally. There's only 4 of us in the store at a time, only 8 or 9 employed in total. We very rarely have people come back complaining. Size means jack.

Wish I could let you use my PC, I'm sure I could change your mind in a few seconds.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A five-year-old macbook.



SuperSky said:


> None because it (HP) ****ed itself in like 2 months


The HP laptop I got 10 years ago started having problems pretty much right after I got it and continued developing new ones until the hard drive totally died about a year later.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of HP, stay away from DV6000 and DV9000 models. Very problematic, NVIDIA chipset in them likes to overheat and bring the mainboard with it, somebody at HP was sleeping when they decided the amount of cooling they were going to put in. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the model Supersky had.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

^True, I had dv6000 and it died from overheating after I started doing some gaming on it. The first time it happened I took it to repairs and they replaced the graphic card, the second time it happened they said it would be more cost efficient getting a new laptop, which I did. I'm staying away from HP laptops from now on.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo_flow is using a macbook, she loves it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Lenovo Thinkpad R400.

Can't live without the red nipple mouse.

Apple computers are for computing illiterates. Best for vapid facebook and youtube consumption.


----------



## fuerchter (Jun 15, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Go with the Asus. For a machine that powerful, the cooling is a huge factor and Asus' design is awesome.


i'm actually a bit skeptical/cautious about a machine built by asus. my current computer is built by asus and its known for shredding some graphics cards (without overclocking) or the power supply.

but on the other hand i get your point, i've read that the asus g73sw cooling is very good


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm using a Zoostorm laptop now, it's a rebranded Clevo W251HUQ and does me fine.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Toshiba, can't say I've ever had any problems with this brand either.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Heh, often at my tiny shop we get people who went to another shop who messed up royally. There's only 4 of us in the store at a time, only 8 or 9 employed in total. We very rarely have people come back complaining. Size means jack.
> 
> Wish I could let you use my PC, I'm sure I could change your mind in a few seconds.


What PC do you use?


----------

